# Roomates.com?



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello. So I'm a sophmore in college right now and I'm looking for a cheaper place to live with my own room. Has anyone ever tried this site or other sites like this and found it helpful? 

Or does anyone have any advice on how to find roommates that are more of the introverted/quiet types (similar to my personality)?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had good experiences with Craigslist. Just be explicit about what you're hoping to find in a room and a roommate.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Does your uni have it's own forums? you can try looking for adds there. Also try gumtree, and easyroomate or other sharing houses sites. With SA, I think living outside campus would be easier, since there's less people and more likely to be working types. Specify on your profile that you're the quiet type also looking for quiet roomates and it'll help narrow the field a little.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely be checking out those options.


----------

